# CCRR busting with Babies Nebr, Kans, Iowa



## OldsGal (Feb 4, 2008)

I currently have 10 babies who are ready to go to their furever homes right now and 10 more that are two weeks old. We are really busting at the seems and I am searching for some great homes for these awesome babies.

You can go to my web site www.capitalcityratrescue.com and click on available rats to see pictures and get more details about each rat. Please contact me by e mail as that is be best way for me to quickly respond to you. I am horrible about checking my PMs.

Staci


----------

